# FEED DIALS



## Richard King (Apr 2, 2013)

A friend of mine makes Altas feed dials and can make other brands if you send him a sample.
http://www.shop.tallgrasstools.com


----------



## iron man (Apr 2, 2013)

I purchased one from him I talked to him on the phone before I bought one nice guy and makes a great product.. Ray


----------



## robert1352 (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you think they do repairs on existing handles?


----------



## iron man (Apr 4, 2013)

I dont know about the handles this guy mainly does dials what do you need?? Ray


----------



## robert1352 (Apr 4, 2013)

One of the handles on my atlas is missing the knob part.I sent an emil to them and asked if they could help me,they said they think they could but that for something like that it might be best to try to find it on ebay.


----------



## iron man (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine where missing too I just made my own out of aluminum and just copied what was there it did not take very long.. Ray


----------



## VSAncona (Apr 5, 2013)

They look like nice dials, but I have to say that I find the website a little confusing. It's hard to tell what the difference is between a kit, a partial kit, and a complete assembly. I wish he had photos of the actual parts included in each kit so you can see what you're buying.


----------



## iron man (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is one of there other pages that might be more helpful.. Ray


http://www.tallgrasstools.com/AtlasDials.html


----------



## iron man (Apr 5, 2013)

The full kit has everything to make the conversion the partial one has the dial and a few parts but depending on your setup you may have to make or machine some of your own parts. The dials are really well done they are hand made and look like a factory made them.. Ray


----------



## VSAncona (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Ray, that link was very helpful. I'm going to have to start saving up for a pair of those.


----------



## iron man (Apr 8, 2013)

If you just want the dial and you want to make everything else you can call him and he will make a deal with you that is hard to turn down his work is nice.. Ray


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 9, 2013)

VSAncona said:


> They look like nice dials, but I have to say that I find the website a little confusing. It's hard to tell what the difference is between a kit, a partial kit, and a complete assembly. I wish he had photos of the actual parts included in each kit so you can see what you're buying.




I have the same problem with the site..........................probably because I don't know enough, but it would be nice to be able to see the differences.


----------

